# Beatstep Pro or Elektron M:S (or something else)?



## Snoobydoobydoo (Feb 25, 2020)

Hi,
im currently working with a Machine Mikro, and am not happy with using it, to create loops and patterns for vst synths.
Its just the sequencer itself, that i dont find intuitive and its too much messing around with the Native Instruments workflow.
So, im looking for a groovebox like instrument or a controller with sequencing ability.

_I have used an Elektron Rytm before, and found it much easier to program a loop fast with its sequencer._

The Beatstep Pro got my attention because of its sequencer thats praised everywhere, but i have never seen one in stores here to test it. The Elektron M:S looks fine, but loading samples on it first (im fine with Mono), is a preparation step that could get annoying sometimes.Can the M:S sequencer be used to trigger vst's, or is it solely made to play its internal samples, somebody knows that? Or is there something else that would make sense?


----------



## G_Erland (Feb 25, 2020)

The MS has 6 audio tracks that can be used as midi tracks https://www.elektron.se/products/modelsamples/


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Feb 25, 2020)

G_Erland said:


> The MS has 6 audio tracks that can be used as midi tracks https://www.elektron.se/products/modelsamples/


And that will work flawlessly with the MS Sequencer and its functions? Or are there limitations?

Ah, and what i dont understand is, are the 64MB sample memory meant for a single sample, or a full kit (6 tracks?!)?


----------



## G_Erland (Feb 25, 2020)

I should say i dont own one - but i own 4 other elektron boxes and in my experience they are as flawless as they come - there are bugs and long feature roll outs sometimes - but theres a rich and helpful forum. Cool updates prob for a long time. Id think 64mb refers to the total amount of memory load at any one time in a project - but considering the samples are mono and you can have it cycle different samples on each sequence step this is prob not really a problem thing.


----------



## G_Erland (Feb 25, 2020)

ps. Exactly how the sequencer parameters work with midi i cannot say, but the manuals are freely available.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Feb 25, 2020)

Okay, sound good. I owned a Rytm and an Analog Keys (and a Heat) before, and they were pretty perfect to work with, except for the Overhub on a Mac (that did not work at all). The next thing was that they were producing little electric shocks when touching their case, bad shielding or grounding was the problem on their devices. But for the M:S with its plastic case, it shouldnt be a problem.

The Rytm II is my favorite, but thats too pricey atm. for me.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Feb 25, 2020)

G_Erland said:


> ps. Exactly how the sequencer parameters work with midi i cannot say, but the manuals are freely available.


Well yea, i know but its sometimes hard to get the right information even out of manuals, and if that will work
as expected or wanted in reality.


----------



## G_Erland (Feb 25, 2020)

Oh yeah, ive heard about that shock issue, i thought it was some one off weirdness. Gotta say though, if primary use is midi then beatstep might be the thing out of the two...it has those CV outs as well..


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Feb 25, 2020)

Yea, the CV's are definitely nice, but currently i dont plan to use external gear.


----------



## G_Erland (Feb 25, 2020)

Well u never know yeah?


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Feb 25, 2020)

I know im not getting modular, i just want my Prophet's back which will not be sequenced


----------



## G_Erland (Feb 25, 2020)

I want a beatstep for my DFAM see...but the prophet is lux


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Feb 25, 2020)

I had two Mother32's a month ago and really found out i dont need them after comparing their filters with Diva's and making simliar patches, it made no sense to me to use hardware except(!) for the controlling.

Prophet 6 (+ the OB6) is so "hands on", that i ask myself if i will ever like anything else.


----------



## G_Erland (Feb 25, 2020)

I cant imagine theres much you cant do with those!


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Feb 25, 2020)

G_Erland said:


> I cant imagine theres much you cant do with those!


The Prophets?


----------



## G_Erland (Feb 25, 2020)

The prophet + the ob6 i meant


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Feb 25, 2020)

G_Erland said:


> The prophet + the ob6 i meant


There is, but i wouldnt trade the sound of a P6 for the flexiblity of a Virus, anytime.

I mean, the Prophets sounds like they have their sweetspot in sound just everywhere :D


----------

